
Otto Warmbier Is Released from North Korea - songzme
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/13/world/north-korea-otto-warmbier-rodman.html?_r=0
======
cmurf
The North Korean regime is vile. This is in effect an assassination, and the
only way to avoid it is to not go there.

------
Overtonwindow
Rather amazing the young man has been in a coma for a year. What were the
North Koreans waiting for? Just a sad case

~~~
rangibaby
That's what they are saying. Don't be surprised if he is fine in a few days.
Pinochet was too sick to stand trial when he was arrested in London in 2000;
he miraculously recovered upon his return to safe Chilean soil.

~~~
jakeogh
I'll be very surprised if it's propaganda that he's in a coma... it's
difficult to keep a lid on a op like that. NK could just release a vid of him
(not in a coma) leaving their custody.

~~~
rangibaby
I didn't mean propaganda, there are more cases of people being very ill until
they get home. I think it allows both parties to save face or can be a cover
for something else ($$$)

~~~
jakeogh
Interesting. Thanks.

